# Spalted Maple Chalice



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Stumbled across a large downed branch under a Maple tree the other day. Managed to harvest a bunch of wonderful forks from it. The first of more to come is this beautiful chalice. As you can see from the first pic the branch was very decayed. So there is wormholes and such throughout the entire fork. Was soaked in linseed oil overnight and CA finished.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice! Love the spalting. You did a dang fine job there bud.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a stunner!
Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks alot guys just did a quick test on this sucker at 15 feet(dark here and limited space at night) and it works flawless. I am very pleased with this one its a keeper. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

She's pretty.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Real nice!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome one!!!!!

As a mere fact, I've been carving one this week with some worm holes, though they are quite small compared to your Chalice!!

I think the spalting and the holes give much character to your slingshot 

A true natural. Esplendid!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome one!!!!!
> 
> As a mere fact, I've been carving one this week with some worm holes, though they are quite small compared to your Chalice!!
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see your beauty my freind. :thumbsup:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Man I can tell your hooked! Lol, absolutely fantastic mate! Looks SWEEEEET!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Pretty one with a lot of character :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic, very nice job!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful job there, gotta love the spalted wood...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, this one just wallows in its own spalted glory. I don't think the chances of finding a fork with any more character is very likely. Great find, and a great bit of carving, Happy shooting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When the picture came up I said, "Aw Man! Look- a dat!" Nice score and a fine job. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG that is SO beautiful !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:wub: I don't blame you for wanting to keep it -- I'd want to keep that one too! Very nice!!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Really wonderful grain and coloring..love it.

Is it still stable enough?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Really wonderful grain and coloring..love it.
> 
> Is it still stable enough?


I got it banded up with TBG 1" - 3/4" taper. Only got to shoot it 15 or 20 times so far but it felt good and sturdy


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Now THAT is some nice spalting! Great looking shooter


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

you did really well on this one, it's really nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

Great character in that fork and well finished. Beautiful.


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

That is one magnificent beast right there. Shoots like a DREAM. If this doesn't get nominated for SOTM then I don't know what deserves to be =)


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

This spalting shooter is pretty awesome, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry for this double post !


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

I almost missed this. Exotic. Gorgeous from all angles. Got a whole lot of wow factor going on there.

It's amazing to me that you saw potential in a wormy, decaying branch. That's talent!


----------

